# Sketch of imaginary tail types!



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

It would be cool if bettas were like guppies when it came to tail shapes..they have such weird looking ones.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I've weel one picture of a "pin tail" betta. It was awesome.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

sometimes guppy tails copy bettas. You should check out Crowntail Guppies, they're one of my favorites!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Like this?










Love your sketches though. They're cute. ^^


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That was the exact fish I was thinking about.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

I loove that tail!
An d the crowntail guppies are soo strange.. it makes me think of sick fish when they get fin rot and it tears yet its still so pretty










heres another one I just did,
fancy dramatic spade...crazy rosetail..and an imaginary one


----------

